# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Второй монитор

## AlexMaddoc

Имеется у меня дисплей от ноутбука(Compaq Armada E500). Даже с видеокартой (ATI Rage 128). Также имеется настольный компьютер (видео GF9600). Можно ли подключить дисплей от ноутбука в качестве второго монитора к настольному компьютеру, и если да - то как?

----------


## Неадекватный

:) Ну у меня в Linux всё просто было... я свой http://www.optistore.ru/catalog/moni...nelyu/in1910n/ воткнул в выход на буке, он определился и linux предложил переключиться на него =) Я отказался... затем пару манипуляций с xorg.conf и вуаля два монитора работают одновременно...

----------


## AlexMaddoc

> :) Ну у меня в Linux всё просто было... я свой http://www.optistore.ru/catalog/moni...nelyu/in1910n/ воткнул в выход на буке, он определился и linux предложил переключиться на него =) Я отказался... затем пару манипуляций с xorg.conf и вуаля два монитора работают одновременно...


Во-первых, мне надо *матрицу от ноутбука* подключить ко второму выходу видеокарты *настольного компьютера*. Физически. Кабелем. То есть нужен паяльник и *схема*, а не Линух.

----------


## Kulёma

> Во-первых, мне надо матрицу от ноутбука подключить ко второму выходу видеокарты настольного компьютера. Физически. Кабелем. То есть нужен паяльник и схема, а не Линух.


Во-первых, матрица и дисплей вещи разные.
Во-вторых, Вам нужно распаять шлейф дисплея под назъём стандартного AGP кабеля "монитор-видюха", всё. 
Лично никогда такого не делал, но полагаю если пошевелить чуток извилинами - задача вполне выполнимая. Ещё думаю что на сайтах радиоэлектронщиков подобное уже обсуждалось. Удачи в поисках!;-)

----------


## AlexMaddoc

> Во-первых, матрица и дисплей вещи разные.
> Во-вторых, Вам нужно распаять шлейф дисплея под назъём стандартного AGP кабеля "монитор-видюха", всё. 
> Лично никогда такого не делал, но полагаю если пошевелить чуток извилинами - задача вполне выполнимая. Ещё думаю что на сайтах радиоэлектронщиков подобное уже обсуждалось. Удачи в поисках!;-)


Матрица+кабель=дисплей :-) Про то, что кабель припаять надо я и сам додумался. Весь вопрос в том, как?

----------

